# Zio Router als Accesspoint/Repeater konfigurieren



## emmaspapa (7. März 2009)

Habe gestern den Conrad Router von ZIO bekommen. Es ist das 5.  Gerät von oben . Als Router habe ich die Fritz!Box 7270 im EG, der ZIO steht im OG neben meinem PC und sit mit diesem per Kabel verbunden. Kennt jemand dieses Gerät und hat den schon mal konfiguriert!? Die Anleitung ist eigentlich keine Anleitung und die komplett in Englisch gehaltene Oberfläche des Routers erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich. Beide Router senden auf dem gleichen Kanal mit der gleichen Frequenz.


----------



## fr33zZe (9. März 2009)

Überlegung: wenn du die beiden Router austauschst kannst du deine f-box ganz einfach als repeater verwenden! 

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## emmaspapa (9. März 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> Überlegung: wenn du die beiden Router austauschst kannst du deine f-box ganz einfach als repeater verwenden!
> 
> Gruß,
> Flo



Stimmt, aber dann nutzt mir die Dect Station nichts mehr und die Telefonflat kann ich auch nicht mehr nutzen  . Das Ding ist heute zurück gegangen, habe mir stattdessen den Guillemot Hercules Repeater bestellt, der ist speziell für die Fritz!Boxen gemacht ....


----------



## fr33zZe (9. März 2009)

jo dann is klar, dachte nur mal so theoretisch...^^
der repeater soll richtig gut sein sagt mein kumpel grad!
also hf mit deiner neuen hardware!

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## emmaspapa (9. März 2009)

Danke


----------

